# OP-X Pro II now apple silicon native



## method1 (Nov 21, 2022)

Finally! Lots of competition these days but for straight-ahead OB-X sounds it's hard to beat.



OP-X PRO-II - Virtual Oberheim Clone - Interfaces


----------



## kennmichael (Nov 21, 2022)

Great news! But beware...

From their site:


> The AU plugin of version 1.3.0 isn't session-compatible to version 1.2.6. Which means used AU instances will load with default sound. To transfer your sessions open each used instance still with 1.2.6 installed, save the used sound using PRESET SAVE and add the track name/number in the saved file name. With the new version installed then open each instance, load the correct sound using PRESET LOAD and then re-save the session, the best with a new name to have a backup of the old.


That's really unfortunate for Logic users especially.


----------



## method1 (Nov 21, 2022)

At least there's a workaround.


----------

